# Diamond Infinite Edge....



## BW81 (Jan 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

The infinite edge is geared more towards growing archers...they sacrifice performance in order to give the added adjustability. The new infinite edge is slower than the razor edge and probably isn't as good of a shooter. The heartbreaker would actually be an upgrade to the razor edge so I would suggest that.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

The infinate edge is an upgrade from the razor edge but it is meant to replace the razor edge as a bow for growing/beginning archers. Have her shoot it and see what she thinks but I would seriously look at the heartbreaker. Also, if she is wanting to upgrade, what is she wanting to do with the bow? Is she a hunter, target shooter or both?


----------



## BW81 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mostly hunting and some 3d


----------



## sloenuf (Oct 26, 2011)

ChuckA84 said:


> The infinite edge is geared more towards growing archers...they sacrifice performance in order to give the added adjustability. The new infinite edge is slower than the razor edge and probably isn't as good of a shooter. The heartbreaker would actually be an upgrade to the razor edge so I would suggest that.


just found this thread while looking up reviews on the infinite edge. my wife shot it last week week and seems to think its the one. only had some bears to compare it too. still have some more to try out. but from what i have found the infinite edge is actually faster then the razor. 310 compared to 308 i believe


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

sloenuf said:


> just found this thread while looking up reviews on the infinite edge. my wife shot it last week week and seems to think its the one. only had some bears to compare it too. still have some more to try out. but from what i have found the infinite edge is actually faster then the razor. 310 compared to 308 i believe


The diamond infinite edge is rated at 310 fps, but at 30" draw length and 70# draw weight.

The razor edge is rated at 308 fps, but only at 29" draw length and only 60# draw weight....so the razor edge at 30" and 70# (if it did go that high) would probably shoot 321-322 fps. 

The infinite edge at 29" and 60# (equal to the razor edge) should only shoot around 296-297 fps


----------



## sloenuf (Oct 26, 2011)

you got me there. i did not think that far into it haha


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

I shot one at my local bow shop a couple weeks ago and was pretty impressed with it. The owner had bought it for his son.


----------



## countrynavywife (Nov 7, 2012)

I got it for myself and love it so far. I haven't shot the Razor, but kinda wish I did. For a beginner, Im pretty impressed with it, but eh Im not much help with comparing it.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I shot it set at 28.5"dl and maxed and it shot well. The cam timing was a little off but other than that it shot great. I shot 3 3 shot groups and ruined a nock and slapped them every other time. There had been some reviews saying it wants to creep and that is true if u let up on the wall at all it's trying to pull on u. Makes u stay honest against the wall tho. I really liked the bow I'm buying one for my son for Xmas. I know I'll be adjusting it out to my dl a few times to shoot it.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I used to own a Razor, but I will say the Infinite Edge is a step up. Its very quiet and unbelievably shock free and light. I would suggest the Heartbreaker. Its a sweet bow. Having the Binary cams with the limb peg makes it so rock solid and constant. Cant go wrong with it.


----------



## MtnManX (Oct 16, 2010)

I bought one for my wife (who had been shooting a Heartbreaker) and one for my oldest son (14, who had been shooting a Razor). I shot both of them while getting them set up at our local dealer and thought they were both amazing and even better than the Razo Edge.


----------



## sherann67 (Oct 21, 2011)

I bought one a couple months ago and I Love it . I had been shooting the Parker Sidekick Xp for a couple years and it takes me awhile to find the right bow. I have fibromyalgia and it is hard to find a bow that is lightweight with no hand shock and easy to pull back . When i first saw the Diamond i wasn't sure because i had tried the Razors Edge among alot of other bows and the Razor was top heavy to me and just didn't feel right. But when i tried it i immediately fell in love with it. It's easy to draw ,no hand shock at all (didn't know the Parker had hand shock till i tried the Diamond Infinite Edge), quiet, and shoots like a dream. Until you are a person with a muscle disorder you can't really appreciate all that the Diamond Infinite Edge has to offer. And another thing for those testosterone junkies who think you have to have the biggest ,baddest ,most expensive bow out there to kill a deer you are WRONG. I killed a deer last season with my Parker Sidekick (set at 40 lbs.) from 37 yards, she ran down the hill into briers only about 80 yds. unfortunately while we gave her a little time to make sure, a cougar came and claimed his meal.He had heard her death gurgles and found her. And no i didn't shoot the cougar he was only trying to survive and i do not shoot what i do not eat. And also i know a number of men who shoot this bow and also love it. My brother is getting one now after he tried it, and he was dead set against it thought that it was for kids and women . As far as i know not very many kids (if any) shoot a bow at 70 lbs. and i know most women (all that i know) don't shoot their bow at 70 lbs.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Any other reviews on this bow? I'm rehabbing a shoulder and am looking for something lighter for a while then can pass it down..


----------



## cconte (Feb 12, 2013)

Depending on your wife's measurements, it could be perfect. My wife is short, so I had almost no options for bows to get her into the sport. The adjustability of the Infinite Edge has made it perfect for her. She's got a 23 1/2 draw and is now pulling almost 40 pounds, after starting at about 25. She is really likes it. I've shot it, and although not meant for me, it shoots very well, for the price point. The accessories are extremely sub par, but the bow itsself is great. I replaced ALL the accessories on her bow.

Similarly, my Dad shoots the Core, for the same reason, but for him, its because he's getting older and wants to be adjust down as his body weakens.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I went and shot this bow at lunch, ewww I didn't like it at all! Feels like now let off and the back wall is squishy!


----------



## BUmmedic (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey, everyone... new to AT, and a born again archer (haven't shot in 20 years... back in my scouting days with recurves). Went to several sporting goods shops, and one archery shop, and was sold on purchasing this bow package (bow, quiver, peep sight, three-pin sight, and rest). Added a kissing button, bow sling, limbsaver stabilizer, and bought a release and some arrows. Had my draw length and weight set at the archery shop, and within 30 minutes at their indoor arrange, with some fine tuning of my sights, I was grouping all six arrows within the ten ring at 10 yards. I know, small achievement, but in that hour or so, I rediscovered my love for the sport.

It wouldn't have been as easy if not for this bow. I tried out some others, but let me tell you, for the price (including the added accessories), it was the quietest and smoothest shooter out there. Little to no vibration, and extremely easy to shoot. Once I get my muscles (re)trained, I'll go up on my draw weight. Can't wait to take it out again. Best part, it's designed with such a large range of adjustment, that when I'm looking to upgrade in a few years my oldest should be about ready for something like this to be passed down.


----------



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think the razor edge is better then the infinite edge but the heartbreaker and the new carbon rose would be good to


----------



## mcollings (Dec 31, 2013)

i was thinking about getting my daughter one she's 11. just curious what everyone thought about it


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

MCollings - First off, good job on searching!

Secondly, my fiance just started shooting and we got her the Infinite Edge. What's great about it, is that we set it nice and light while she was starting out, and she's already moved over 10 lbs heavier in draw weight since she started about a month and a half ago. It's a decent quality bow for the money, and your 11 year old can stick with it for years due to its adjustment range. Definitely beat a youth only bow!


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

For the money its a great bow especially for the young getting stronger and the old getting weaker with arthritis. (like me) I love mine.


----------



## unleadedhunter (Feb 5, 2014)

my girlfriend bought this bow last year and she loves it. I shot it and it actually felt good. if you don't want to spend a lot of money on the heartbreaker the edge is a great bow for the price. plus she loves that the whole riser is pink haha


----------

